# ESFP? or ENFP...HELP!



## limelight3 (Jul 27, 2010)

Okay, so I've taken about 6 different tests,and talked to some friends of mine, and I always get ExFP but nobody can decide if I'm an ESFP or an ENFP (including myself, which is sort of causing the problem.) Help....


----------



## NeedsNewNameNow (Dec 1, 2009)

So tel us about yourself :wink:


----------



## limelight3 (Jul 27, 2010)

oh...DUH. (I'm out of it today.) I'm very much so an outgoing person, but even more than that, I love adventure and new things! (I'm an adrenaline junkie!) At the same time though, there are moments were I love to just sit in silence and think. I don't think someone has to be talking all the time...silence is necessary sometimes. I'm very quirky and can have a very sporatic sense of humor and I LOVE making people laugh. (I crave it sometimes. It's my way of validation I suppose.) I'm studying Psychology and Therapuetic Recreation. I once read every single book in our school library and love to argue. ....yup. That's me in a nut shell. :laughing:

The problem is that while I agree with the "Entertainer" as my type, I feel that I'm not as....shallow...as ESFP's are made out to be, but I have to agree with the personality type in most aspects. (It's also the result that I've gotten the most with the tests too.)


----------



## NeedsNewNameNow (Dec 1, 2009)

limelight3 said:


> oh...DUH. (I'm out of it today.) I'm very much so an outgoing person, but even more than that, I love adventure and new things! (I'm an adrenaline junkie!) At the same time though, there are moments were I love to just sit in silence and think. I don't think someone has to be talking all the time...silence is necessary sometimes. * I'm very quirky and can have a very sporatic sense of humor and I LOVE making people laug*h. (I crave it sometimes. It's my way of validation I suppose.)* I'm studying Psychology and Therapuetic Recreation. I once read every single book in our school library and love to argue*. ....yup. That's me in a nut shell. :laughing:


Ok, well the parts I highlighted make me think you might be ENFP. Especially the quirky/humor thing


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

'Adrenaline junkie' might point to ESFP. An ENFP might also be very adventurous and into novelty, but for different reasons. ENFPs aren't typically the adrenaline junkie type of people. Somehow you seem to be more ESFPish for other reasons...
One difference between the two is that ESFPs use Se while ENFPs use Ne.
There's information on this page about both Extroverted Sensing and Extroverted Intuiting: http://personalitycafe.com/myers-br...iled-descriptions-each-function-attitude.html

I've seen that many ESFPs have trouble typing themselves as ESFPs because of how shallow ESFPs (and SPs in general) are made out to be. You shouldn't let that deter you...The descriptions for different types are never gonna be completely correct, anyway. But I find that looking at cognitive functions is the most reliable thing to do!


----------



## limelight3 (Jul 27, 2010)

Dammit! I've decided I'm making a new category just for me: The Es/nFp. Ugh! My Ne and my Se are just too close together... I usually will end up with a result that has Se-48% and Ne- 52% (or vice versa.) It depends on what's happening around me. I love abstract ideas which is more Ne, but I operate "in-the-moment" which is more Se. *brain implodes*

hmm...okay, did a bunch of research and I think I've decided I lean more towards ENFP. When I'm in a car by myself, I always find myself thinking about the most _bizzare_, abstract thoughts (like when I realized the clouds looked like the _Toy Story_ wallpaper, which led to a tangent of me picturing all of us actually being in a childs bedroom without realizing it). I also tend to care less about my appearence and being the absolute center of attention than ESFP's tend to. I love attention, but I don't mind if it's just one person who's paying attention to me, rather than the whole group. The really big thing that got me, is that when I asked my sister about my speaking style, she just looked at me and told me that I am QUEEN of tangents, that I tend to over exaggerate, and I have the capability of coming up with the most outrageous ideas. (.....I stand by most of my theories too, regardless of what ANYONE says. I still say Snape is a vampire, and Solomon paid off that lady to get power. So there.)

I'm sure it will change again in a few months, but for now I think ENFP is a better fit.


----------



## Liesl (Jul 23, 2010)

There's something about your posts that shouts ESFP to me. But that's just my vote. :happy:


----------



## Coco (Jun 17, 2010)

Does your telephone have a name ? If yes, you're a ENFP


----------



## limelight3 (Jul 27, 2010)

Coco said:


> Does your telephone have a name ? If yes, you're a ENFP


 
Haha YES. (It's Charlene.) And my watch, laptop, car and Keychain. ....what?! Things should have names. That's a great way to tell. Thanks :tongue:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 19, 2011)

ESFPs and ENFPs can be very similar! I'm a definite ENFP (Ne constantly spinning out of control ) but I go through phases where my actions are VERY ESFP-esque. (A) I am a HUGE adrenaline junkie - not sure where that comes from but I'm big-time into extreme sports/getting that rush! (B) My E and P are both very pronounced, meaning I tend to get so excited about things that I'll act very impulsively/without thinking.
I'd say the main difference is the thought patterns. ENFPs like to spend time analyzing and fitting the things they've done into the "bigger picture" whereas ESFPs prefer to move right on to the next activity. ENFPs and ESFPs tend to DO a lot of the same things, but ENFPs like to have a specific reason or meaning attached to almost everything they do whereas ESFPs tend to seek out experiences for their in-the-moment value. 
Anyways, that's just personal experience - my ESFP ex-boyfriend and I used to travel together and the differences became pronounced - we were both adrenaline junkies but for him it was about the physical sensations involved, for me it was more about pushing my limits and the personal growth that came along with it. 
Not sure if any of that helps... your posts sounds more ENFP than ESFP to me, but also remember that it's quite possible (even common) to be right on the line with certain traits! Maybe you're just an EXFP - in which case way to have balance!


----------



## Lunarprox (Feb 16, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> ESFPs and ENFPs can be very similar! I'm a definite ENFP (Ne constantly spinning out of control ) but I go through phases where my actions are VERY ESFP-esque. (A) I am a HUGE adrenaline junkie - not sure where that comes from but I'm big-time into extreme sports/getting that rush! (B) My E and P are both very pronounced, meaning I tend to get so excited about things that I'll act very impulsively/without thinking.
> I'd say the main difference is the thought patterns. ENFPs like to spend time analyzing and fitting the things they've done into the "bigger picture" whereas ESFPs prefer to move right on to the next activity. ENFPs and ESFPs tend to DO a lot of the same things, but ENFPs like to have a specific reason or meaning attached to almost everything they do whereas ESFPs tend to seek out experiences for their in-the-moment value.
> Anyways, that's just personal experience - my ESFP ex-boyfriend and I used to travel together and the differences became pronounced - we were both adrenaline junkies but for him it was about the physical sensations involved, for me it was more about pushing my limits and the personal growth that came along with it.
> Not sure if any of that helps... your posts sounds more ENFP than ESFP to me, but also remember that it's quite possible (even common) to be right on the line with certain traits! Maybe you're just an EXFP - in which case way to have balance!


I have a feeling you're 2 years late.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 19, 2011)

Hahaha noticed that immediately after posting, oh well ;p


----------

